
China is destroying Uigher burial grounds - nkoren
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/oct/09/chinas-destruction-of-uighur-burial-grounds-then-and-now
======
jostmey
China's government is doing worse than that to the Uigur people--the PRC is
stealing away Uigur kids.

See "China, where are my kids?":

[https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-asia-
china-48873934/xinjia...](https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-asia-
china-48873934/xinjiang-china-where-are-my-children)

~~~
guramarx11
Today if we refuse to #Fight for freedom #Stand with Hong Kong

Tomorrow China make us all #Fright for freedom #Strand with Uighur

